

Introducing nyancat.js - ze' ultimate terminal animation for node.js - niftylettuce
http://github.com/niftylettuce/nyancat.js

======
joelhooks
My son ran in from the other room yelling "NYAN CAT!", obviously understanding
better than I. And that friends, is how you know you are getting old.

------
niftylettuce
we're integrating audio!!! + making it optimized... perffff

watch the git project and check out current version :)

keep up the support!

------
NotMarakSquires
Now just add play.js and you'll be good to go.

~~~
niftylettuce
tasty. ill try to get a nyancat in too, then you will just have to BYOT -
bring your own terminal

~~~
NotMarakSquires
<https://github.com/Marak/play.js>

there it is

------
niftylettuce
now with a real nyancat, animated feet, and fully working audio

